# Boswellia --> heartburn?



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Recently I was having trouble with bursitis in my shoulder and decided to try the herb boswellia, which is an old Indian Ayurvedic remedy for inflammatory joint pain. It worked very well... but my heartburn got worse in the two weeks I took it, and in general my GI tract has been unruly ever since. I wish this were a coincidence but I doubt it. Anyone have esperience with boswellia to share?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I found this when I did a search on Google: http://www.personalhealthzone.com/herbal_m...de_effects.html


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks!! I did look it up on a couple of sites to check for adverse effects, but didn't do a global Web search. It figures, doesn't it? Just one of the wonderful sidelights of functional GI problems--not only do we have to put up with the GI symptoms, we can't get any pain relief either...


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, I know the feeling. Every time I even take Advil or Aleve or something similar, it eats at my stomach. So......I'm suppose to just tolerate the pain from the fibro, etc. like a trooper.


----------

